# Miami barn find



## Goldslinger (Apr 27, 2019)

I keep finding old bikes all over the place lately. Any info on this Miami frame would be most helpful. I picked a high wheeler today and my buddy said I have this up stairs in my barn are you interested? What do you guys think?


----------



## mongeese (Apr 27, 2019)

I think it is right at during merger.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 27, 2019)

Cool find. Not sure on the year but it’s a Westfield Miami bicycle. Badge looks very similar just without the words. Interesting find.  Hopefully Someone can help more. Thanks for sharing 


Photo credit:catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2019)

Westfield built.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 27, 2019)

Bottom bracket cups (not shown) may be undersized; Westfield crank may be under the seat, (not the lazy heart). 
If it has a serial stamp, I believe 1923 restarted with letter A; under fork crown could be stamped too. 
Looks like a special Westfield seat post binder bolt is needed.


----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 27, 2019)

Do you guys think it is worth a couple hundred bucks? I have been buying so much lately , my wife is going to put the clamps on me soon.


----------



## Goldslinger (May 3, 2019)

Can you get tires to fit this bike ? I was thinking about making an offer but I wanted to see about the cost of making it roll first.


----------



## Rambler (May 3, 2019)

Goldslinger said:


> Can you get tires to fit this bike ? I was thinking about making an offer but I wanted to see about the cost of making it roll first.




My recommendation would be Robert Dean tires, they are a perfect fit for the existing rims.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/reproduction-28-tires.143402/page-2#post-997151


----------



## Goldslinger (May 3, 2019)

Is this bike worth that investment in the tires?


----------



## ZE52414 (May 3, 2019)

You could always sell me the OG tires


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 3, 2019)

There is an option of *more economical *700 (622mm) wheels; tires 38-622, 40-622 or 42-622; and tubes. 
The rim profile won't look exactly like a wood or clad rim, but may satisfy your riding needs.


----------



## Rambler (May 3, 2019)

Goldslinger said:


> Is this bike worth that investment in the tires?




There are a couple options here. You could purchase the Robert Dean tires and ride on them until you decide to sell this bike because you found a bike you like better, then take the Robert Dean tires off to transfer them to that other bike that you may purchase eventually. Or you could take the economical route like Archie Sturmer suggested and replace the rims with 700 (622mm) rims then you will have a large selection of inexpensive tires to choose form but the rims will no longer be original.

If you are collecting, riding, and enjoying bicycles for your own entertainment look at the tires as an investment in your enjoyment as you would a new set of golf clubs or some other sporting equipment. You don't purchase that new equipment to make money but rather to enjoy the sport or hobby. As most entertainment or hobbies go, there is a cost involved. This is just my personal take on it. I have no expectations of making money by collecting bicycles, but the enjoyment I have had along the way is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Goldslinger (May 3, 2019)

I am not thinking about resale value as to the cost of the tires. I just don’t want to spend 300-400 dollars on tires and have a bike that is worth less than the rubber it is rolling on. I am a rookie at this . Labor Day weekend I only had a modern bike to ride around campgrounds. Now I have a 1880s high wheeler early 30s 24” lug Colson , 42 g519, 48 Columbia girls that I finished over the winter, and 3 -1950s bikes.   I have had some serious info overload and I am really enjoying this Hobby. Thanks to all that responds to all my questions. Hopefully I will be able to answer some questions some day for others.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 4, 2019)

Based on cost there are several options, but one may also choose combinations (from highest to lowest?
1.  New Wood Wheels and Special Tires (out of my price range).
2.  Special Tires on old wheels (see above).
3a.  Special profile aluminum rims attached to existing wheel hubs; (prices on Alum. imports may be increasing btw).
3b.  Special profile aluminum rims attached to other old wheel hubs; (retaining original parts separately).
3c.  Special profile aluminum rims attached to new wheel hubs (upgrade from option 5).
4a.  Economy rims attached to existing wheel hubs.
4b.  Economy rims attached to other old wheel hubs.
4c.  Economy rims attached to newer wheel hubs (similar to option #5).
5.  Economy wheel sets, modern rims and hubs; (front fork fitting issues; axle size, hub width).
6.  Old tire refurbishment and repairs; (disappointment costs)?
Like Rambler said, one may combine options.  One may ride on option 5, while someday thinking about option 2, maybe 1 wheel at a time.
With the rim replacements, the spoke count must also match; (I've seen some good ones, to then find they had 32 holes).


Be careful not to start collecting too many extra piles of rims, boxes of hubs, and bunches of spoke sets.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 4, 2019)

Velocity used to make 700c rims painted to look like wood. Not sure if they still do or not.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 4, 2019)

Goldslinger said:


> Can you get tires to fit this bike ? I was thinking about making an offer but I wanted to see about the cost of making it roll first.



I think the modern 700c tires are the same size as the old 28" tires and tubes. Give it a try and let us know. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 4, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Based on cost there are several options, but one may also choose combinations (from highest to lowest?
> 1.  New Wood Wheels and Special Tires (out of my price range).
> 2.  Special Tires on old wheels (see above).
> 3a.  Special profile aluminum rims attached to existing wheel hubs; (prices on Alum. imports may be increasing btw).
> ...



Why not? That's half the fun.


----------

